# Is That Hith Or Just Obesity?



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

found this vid and was wondering if the holes were HITH or just obesity


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

Advanced stages of both...
I think that is the piraya they call "Mickey"...not as in the "Mouse" but as in "Rourke"


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Agreed.

That is one sorry-ass looking piraya.









If it isn't already, his name should be "Sumo."


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Depends on how you like at it. Is my chair too small, or is my wife just too fat ?

View attachment 195809


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

CombiChrist FTW!!....





















......AND.....









but seriously...I've already posted this video in the "Pics/Vids" section a long time ago..and has been said numerous times, the Japanese are sadistic fucks when it comes to reptiles, piranha's and any other aggressive animal, fish, or reptile...They are famous for doing those videos like "Scorpion vs. Tarantula", "Praying Mantis vs. Centipede", etc...just youtube it...you'll find it!...and the answer is a combination of both...HITH and *VERY* obese and unhealthy...


----------

